# homemade treats



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

well with all the training im doing im going threw treats like crazy. i decided to make my oun last night. they were liver treats, smelled god awfull but the dogs loved it, once i get out of work ill post the ingredients, anybody else make there oun treats


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

NOt right now it is too damn hot and no AC in the house. I have some good recipes in that Dr Pitchards book. I'll post some up.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i look forward to your guys info because i'd like to start making treats myself... Neela has allergies to soy and poultry so any receipies like that definately send them my way! I want to know the liver treats reciepe also... i just bought some and these treats dooo get expensive now that we have 3 dogs in the house!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We usually boil chicken livers. Thats about it. Dogs love it and good energy at the shows.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> We usually boil chicken livers. Thats about it. Dogs love it and good energy at the shows.


all you do is boil them?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

YEP!!! Doesnt smell so good. Boiling keeps the most nutrients in the liver as opposed to grilling or baking. They seem to like them just fine, they will remove your hand if you hold on too long!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

This is Crisps

1 1/4 cups rye or wheat flour

3 tablespoons bacon or lard fat

1 teaspoon bone meal

1/4 teaspoon garlic powder

1/3 cup water or beef brooth

1 to 2 teaspoons nutritional yeast

Mix all ingredients together roll out on a cookie sheet and bake at 350 until golden brown break into bite size treats.



This is Dog Biscuits Delux

2 cups wheat flour

1/2 cup rye flour

1/4 cup corn meal

1 teaspoon bone meal

1 tablespoon calcium 

1/2 cups sunflower or pumpkin seeds

1/2 teaspoon garlic powder

1 tablespoon brewers yeast

2 tablespoons melted butter

1/4 cup unsulfered molasses

1 twaspoon salt

2 eggs with 1/4 cup milk

mix the dry good together then mix the liquid together resever 1 tablespoon liquid. Mix all ingredients together to make a firm dough use more milk if necessary. Let the dough rest for 1/2 hr. roll to 1/2 inches thick cut into shapes brush with the reserved liquid. Bake at 350 for 30 min. If you want hard treats leave them in the oven for an hour after you have turned it off.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks mikado! Neela can have the first receipe... the second one has the brewers yeast in it... also is allergic to that lol... where do you get bone meal?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You can order it at most health food stores. You could leave out the brewers yeast. It is just a supplement that you can leave out with out hurting the receipe.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ill try it this weekend and tell you if it works out... Mikado i have a confession... I'm one of those who can burn water lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

NEELA said:


> ill try it this weekend and tell you if it works out... Mikado i have a confession... I'm one of those who can burn water lol


Well Neela I hope they turn out okay ......and about coming over for dinner.....I'm busy...lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha don't worry i wouldn't put you through it... I'll run through the deli at publix and pick up friend chicken mac n sneeze!lol


----------

